# Jenny the pregnant foster thread



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Today Jenny came for an afternoon visit to get acclimated before she moves in. She's been staying with another foster home, but coming here for the birth and raising her litter. 



















I'm sure there will be plenty of updates.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is adorable! I'm guessing a lab/hound mix? She looks like she is due any day!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

People in the rescue were thinking possibly some weim in her (with lab obviously) and I am pretty sure I see some hound. I swear her boobies grew in the four hours she was here.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

You are fostering mama and pups?
That's so exciting and brave


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> You are fostering mama and pups?
> That's so exciting and brave


Yep, it wasn't planned believe me (Christmas is not the time to bring in a HUGE time cruncher), but she needs a place to go and I'm a sucker for punishment lol. SO leaves beginning of Janurary for military training and figure this will fill in the time/help me miss him less.










They said they believed there were four pups in there....she looks awful big for four.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

That sounds like a challenge but also fun. Will you be there when mom gives birth? Will it be in your home?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure looks like more than four pups. My niece's Golden Retriever just had her pups last night and she had ten and was not a whole lot bigger. Did they do an x-ray? When she had an ultra-sound the Vet said four or five pups.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> That sounds like a challenge but also fun. Will you be there when mom gives birth? Will it be in your home?


Yep, it's all me lol (with many people waiting in the wings should I need help). I've done horses, cats, sheep, goats, and cows but never a dog. We're setting up in one of the spare bedrooms and that will be their lair for at least the first three weeks.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Yep, it's all me lol (with many people waiting in the wings should I need help). I've done horses, cats, sheep, goats, and cows but never a dog. We're setting up in one of the spare bedrooms and that will be their lair for at least the first three weeks.


I wish i was closer. I would love to come and help.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> I wish i was closer. I would love to come and help.


come on down! I'll set up the other spare room lol


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

keep us posted you are a wonderful being for doing this


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Even though I get a Staffy puppy all weekend I need a puppy fix right now....she needs to have them,haha!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Whelping box was delivered late last night from the rescue. Jenny is keeping her temp steady and we have no discharge yet, but her bits are looking a little fuller. Babies will be coming, but just not sure when yet. Box is being completely disinfected and prepared today.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Momma looks ready to pop! Eagerly waiting for puppy pics


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

There needs to be more people like you.
I find it astounding how many dogs you've raised. 

I love watching your fosters improve, & grow up. 

When's the estimated time for her to give birth?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

First night here went well. She didn't want to stay in the room by herself and it was 1am and I was tired so I crashed on the couch in there with her and she spent the night sleeping peacefully. 










She really liked the cool of the floor and you can watch the babies fluttering around inside of her. Ate well, but does have loose stool. Temp was 100 when we went to bed and 99.5 this am (making sense since the first one was taken after being snuggled in her warm bed and the latter after she'd been stretched out on the cool floor. 










Heaviest lap dog(s) ever

Jazzy: We're not sure when exactly she's due. Came pregnant (obviously lol) but wasn't looking like this...we guess somewhere between now and NYE we think.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I've been following this thread closely and I just wanted to wish you luck. I know you'll do great. 

SooOooooOooOO excited for puppies!!! I can barely contain myself. And I am betting heavily that there are more than 4 little loaves baking in that oven.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Baby Christmas puppiesssss


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> I've been following this thread closely and I just wanted to wish you luck. I know you'll do great.
> 
> SooOooooOooOO excited for puppies!!! I can barely contain myself. And I am betting heavily that there are more than 4 little loaves baking in that oven.


I'm pretty darn sure there are more than 4 in there, but as long as there are enough nipples for pups I don't care how many she has...I'm sure 4 vs 8 isn't a bigger deal (just more poop and mess) but I would REALLY like if I didn't have to be switching pups around/hand feeding....but whatever happens will happen and we'll deal with it as it comes. 










Spent some more time hanging out in the whelping box. Hoping she'll want to have them in there herself without too much prodding.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She's such a sweet looking mommy. Does Ranger seem to sense that she's preggers? I can't wait for puppies! I wonder what dad looks like.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

4? What was the dad, an elephant?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> 4? What was the dad, an elephant?


^ Hahahaha! 


Eagerly awaiting puppies!!!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He's been really good...he gives the fosters whatever space they need and he lets her make the rules. She did give him big tongue licks across his face (nicely) today and he stood there completely frozen until she was done haha.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Smart man.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow she's absolutely huge (and adorable!!). I totally agree with the fact that she likely has more than 4 pups inside of her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Jenny is still holding her temp at 99.9 and last night she slept the majority of her time in the whelping box. Could see the puppies doing somersaults in her last night.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

99.9 - so does that mean she's beginning labor? I was doing some reading online and it says if the dog drops below 100F then they're in the early stages of labor which can last approximately 6-18 hours?


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Just found this thread....cannot wait to see the puppies. Hope all goes well!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> 99.9 - so does that mean she's beginning labor? I was doing some reading online and it says if the dog drops below 100F then they're in the early stages of labor which can last approximately 6-18 hours?


We started taking her temp early on and she usually reads about a 99.4-100.2 as her regular temp so she'll drop to the 98.whatever before she actually starts we think. 










Ranger has decided he likes her (as opposed to just giving her space) and they hang out now together a bit more. I keep telling him he's gonna be a dad lol


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww she's so sweet! Her and Ranger look some cute together. He's going to make a great step dad lol.
I can't wait for puppy pics! Good luck!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CandyLeopard said:


> Awww she's so sweet! Her and Ranger look some cute together. He's going to make a great step dad lol.
> I can't wait for puppy pics! Good luck!!


Yeah, and I can hear the pups now, "We don't have to listen to you. You're not our _real_ dad."


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

adorable. Ranger is so good! Love them together.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't wait for pics! They're so cute together. Aww Papa Ranger.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Nothing new to report here with Jenny. Temp is staying in the same range and she's just looking more and more done with all these gymnasts bouncing around in here. 










All the animals hang out with her at different times and right now she's sleeping in our bedroom (but is too heavy to climb on the bed....thank god or there would be no room for people haha)










The whelping kit has been collected and is up by the box, have a PILE of newspaper, and now it is just the waiting game. Still has a good appetite, but you can definitely tell by this picture she is done with being a lump.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She looks done. I bet she can't wait to pop those pups out. You must be getting nervous.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Her facial expression says she's only about 9000% done being massive hahah. I keep checking in on this thread, I can't wait until the pups are born!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

CrystalGSD said:


> *Her facial expression says she's only about 9000% done being massive hahah*. I keep checking in on this thread, I can't wait until the pups are born!


 Same thing I just thought! She looks like she pretty much hates everything right now.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> She looks done. I bet she can't wait to pop those pups out. You must be getting nervous.


I am nervous, but I think I wore out a bunch of energy being nervous this week so it's died down a little for now lol. 



> Same thing I just thought! She looks like she pretty much hates everything right now.


She comes up to lick your hand and gives a look that can only mean "please make this stop now"...I can't imagine being a poor dog that is bred twice a year every year.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Momma decided to turn her nose up at breakfast after only two bites and her temp has dipped to 98 degrees this am....

*panic breathing* 

...looks like it's gonna be soon.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Momma decided to turn her nose up at breakfast after only two bites and her temp has dipped to 98 degrees this am....
> 
> *panic breathing*
> 
> ...looks like it's gonna be soon.


Eeeeeeee puppies are coming.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yay!!! Puppies!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Panting now, digging her bedding into a nest and grooming herself....it's going to start soon I think.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Yay, can't wait!!! Good thoughts for you and momma to be! Update whenever you can please


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Watching this thread like a hawk. Good luck!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Super excited! I'm sending good vibes for healthy pups!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

YAY PUPPIESS!! <3 I'll be checking out this thread and FB constantly now! O_O


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck. Hope it goes smooth for you and mommy. Sending happy thoughts.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Still no puppies, but sniffing her bum and shifting a lot with all panting uncomfortableness...I feel so bad for her. 










Had to check out the puppy warmer lol.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts that all goes well.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Via facebook chat, I've been told we have a bulb of fluid. Here we go!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Via facebook chat, I've been told we have a bulb of fluid. Here we go!


yay! I'm literally stalking this thread lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

CrystalGSD said:


> yay! I'm literally stalking this thread lol


Me too hehe


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I was given permission to post so I can't help it! The stripey one is a female (I'm assuming that means yellow is a male). Two so far, she took a break and last I heard had started up again about 45 minutes ago so not sure if there are more yet.









Male #1 (confirmed)









Female, 2nd pup


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, puppies! Just what I needed before I go to bed! Sending good thoughts for an uneventful whelping!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a #3! SDRRanger deserves to announce the whole group but I want to let everyone know that so far so good, things are still going along. Edit: Now there are four!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

OMG I'm so happy! They're adorable little lumps lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Ooooh! This is exciting! Wishing her a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

#5 has arrived. All are yellow, some striped. Edit: #6 is also yellow.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And a #7! Genders: M F M, M F M, F


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Waiting on the placenta from #7, and then possibly one more pup.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice news for first thing in the morning.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG soooo cute!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They are super cute <3 
SDRRanger is probably exhausted having been up all night with Mom and pups. There's more than 7, and that's all I'm saying


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so happy babies and mom are doing well.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think she is trying to get some sleep now as mom and babies have a vet apt at lunch time today to make sure everything is good with everyone.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I think she is trying to get some sleep now as mom and babies have a vet apt at lunch time today to make sure everything is good with everyone.


Thanks for the update. She must be exhausted.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww babies! So cute <3 They will grow out of the stripes, a lot of breeds have them at birth


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Eleven.....eleven little meepers. First ones were easier for her, but as it went on she had a harder time. Luckily, all babies and mum are doing well. Heading to a vet appointment to get her checked out at noon and then I may be alive enough to post a proper update and introduce them all to you. First pup born at 1030 last night and the last born at 630 this am.










11...four girls and seven boys.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Oh they are adorable!!!! Eleven is far from the guessed four,lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww too cute. Yeah I figured she had way more than 4, otherwise those would have been 4 huge babies.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Wow!!! How amazing! Funny how some of them will have different birthdays. Anyone born after 12:00am shares a birthday with my Moose!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG congrats and 11 PUPPIES lol jeez  hopefully all are healthy but they look like a huge happy family. I'm so glad the birth went alright


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow...glad I checked in here. Adorable. That first photo of the little girl...she looked like a little striped kitten! Eleven....lots of work....thanks for helping her!!


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

A) Eleven? Zoinks.
B) Congrats, looks great.
C) Eleven? I can't imagine how tiring that was for her, and now for you making sure the dozen are healthy.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I knew that wasn't 4 puppies! congrats!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow 11!!! And they're all yellow! Cute peanuts. Are you going to name them all?


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations to Mama and to you for helping her through the birth! I hope all goes well with the vet appointment. Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm picturing a puppy stampede down SDRRanger's stairs a-la 101 Dalmatians...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Haven't slept yet and also just realized I've had nothing but coffee yet today so this will be a short update just to let everyone know what's up  

All pups are doing well. They are sharing nipples, but I'm keeping an eye on them to make sure the big ones aren't pushing the littler ones out of the way. Weights range between 420-455g and she's cleaning them properly. The all look the same except #8 who is a red blonde.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Omg they are all so precious and Mom looks like she's doing a great job! Get something to eat and take care of yourself


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg sooo cute!!
11! wow. Congrats


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

pinksand said:


> Omg they are all so precious and Mom looks like she's doing a great job! Get something to eat and take care of yourself


I've been trying to tell her to sleep but noooooo.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome update. Thanks. You deserve a rest.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha, knew there had to be more than 4 pups in there. Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Get some food and sleep, can't wait for more updates as the weeks pass.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The puppies will still be there when your eyes open. Close them, get some sleep, and then feed yourself


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Been silently watching this. HUGE congrats. You've got your work cut out for you!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Had an hour nap and it felt amazing lol. Everyone is doing great...man day old meepers can be loud.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Had an hour nap and it felt amazing lol. Everyone is doing great...man day old meepers can be loud.


Glad you were able to rest and that everyone is doing well. I think you need to start a new thread: Jenny and her 11 babies!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

cookieface said:


> Glad you were able to rest and that everyone is doing well. I think you need to start a new thread: Jenny and her 11 babies!


 She did! http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/345889-foster-jenny-her-11-a.html#post3768409


----------

